# Hoping for a BFP in June/July! Anyone else? :) BFP updates on page 1!!



## carlywarly

I don't want to seem heartless at all...but I am currently miscarrying after a diagnosed mmc on 16/5/12. I had time to get my head around it before it actually happened if that's even possible :shrug:

Well...It was my first pregnancy, and I am eager to TTC as soon as possible. Hoping for a BFP either next month (June) or the month after. We used a donor...so we have to do OPK's and time perfectly for that ONE donation. I was lucky to catch on the 2nd cycle last time...hoping I don't have to wait too long this time. Unfortunately nothing is guaranteed as we know...but I am sooo desperate for our rainbow now xxx

Anyone else hoping for a BFP soon? What's your story? :flower:

lch28 :bfp: 2/6/2012 H&H 9 months to you!!! :happydance:

Babee_Bugs :bfp: 7/6/2012 H&H 9 months to you!!! :happydance:

SierraJourney :bfp: 8/6/2012 H&H 9 months to you!!! :happydance:

Trishg21 :bfp: 23/6/12 H&H 9 months to you!!! :happydance:

MrsLebrew :bfp: 11/7/2012 H&H 9 months to you!!! :happydance:


----------



## carlywarly

Just me then??? lol :/


----------



## SierraJourney

I'm hoping for a June or July bfp. I miscarried on 11 May this year naturally. We are trying right away as well. Really hoping we get pregnant soon! Best of luck to you! Glad you posted this!


----------



## theclarks8687

Wow I'm in about the same boat. Mmc at the end of April and am 3dpo right now and praying I can give my husband good news when father's day comes around.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I'm really hoping and praying I just a June BFP...my birthday is the 7th! So would be a fantastic present, but it can happen whenever, I'm not fussed as long ad it does lol

I MC late April and I'm roughly 8-9dpo today... I had some horrid cramps lastnight, which Im sooo hoping is implantation which I had when I got pregnant before... So fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks guys :) Good to know we're together in this!!!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF US...Keep me updated!!

FX for you getting your rainbows soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## theclarks8687

If you don't mind me asking carly are you using the same donor again? We are but of we miscarry again, I might look for another.


----------



## carlywarly

Hey hun :) Yeah going to use the same donor again...pray that for all of us we wont have to go through this again though! I would likely give it 3 times - testing and then decide where to go next...but I understand why you would want to look for another donor though xx

GOOD LUCK!! xx


----------



## redmonkeysock

Hi ladies would love to join you as I am hoping for a BFP ASAP too!!

My name is Louise, I am 29 and I have had two losses-one natural MC at 7 weeks and MMC at 9 weeks resulting in an ERPC on 25/4/12.

I am now 33 days post ERPC and since Saturday I have been having some light spotting which I am going to count as AF seeing as the hospital said I should expect all kinds of craziness for my first AF, so we are officially back to TTC and hoping for a BFP faster than our most recent pregnancy which took us 11months(I know that's a drop in the ocean compared to some but we were told by the family planning nurse that if we weren't prg within 6 months she would be concerned as I came off the contraceptive patch for ages before we started TTC plus neither of us smoke or have any health issues etc so we were getting worried!)

This morning hubby set up the CBFM which I know is likely to give us wacky results from the MC but to be honest I just wanted to feel like we are "doing" something towards TTC other than just BD!

Fingers crossed this is a lucky thread! I'm also on the SMEP thread as might try that too....just so desperate for a sticky beanie!!

Baby dust to all

Lou x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

I had mmc at the end of March and had a long two month wait for my first AF. Although I'm sad I didn't get a BFP before AF but now I know exactly what cycle day i am on, cd2 and ready to start testing with opk's in a week! So excited to ttc properly and really hoping for a June BFP!! I had a psychic reading just after my mc (not sure if I believe but it was just for fun) and she said I would conceive in May/June so fingers crossed!!

Wishing you all baby dust and the best of luck xxxx


----------



## Olivette

Hi ladies!

It's good to know that it's not just me who's going through this. Sometimes I think it feels like i'm really alone in the whole battle/process.

I MCd 16th April naturally at 7 and a half weeks. It's 6 weeks on and as of yet no AF. We're going to test sometime this week just to see where we are at i think!

Ox


----------



## carlywarly

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had mmc at the end of March and had a long two month wait for my first AF. Although I'm sad I didn't get a BFP before AF but now I know exactly what cycle day i am on, cd2 and ready to start testing with opk's in a week! So excited to ttc properly and really hoping for a June BFP!! I had a psychic reading just after my mc (not sure if I believe but it was just for fun) and she said I would conceive in May/June so fingers crossed!!
> 
> Wishing you all baby dust and the best of luck xxxx

Awh good luck hun!! :)

Hey...those who do conceive will have to let me know and I will update the 1st page :) xx FX all xxx


----------



## theclarks8687

Anyone who hasn't o'ed yet, I used to be a very regular 30 day cycle girl usually ping cd16_17 but this time I o'ed shockingly at cd 10 this time. So be prepared to watch for it at anytime.


----------



## carlywarly

Olivette said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's good to know that it's not just me who's going through this. Sometimes I think it feels like i'm really alone in the whole battle/process.
> 
> I MCd 16th April naturally at 7 and a half weeks. It's 6 weeks on and as of yet no AF. We're going to test sometime this week just to see where we are at i think!
> 
> Ox

Sorry only just seen this post!! :hugs: to you....you are most certainly not alone hun...sorry about your loss too...good luck with your cycle normalising though xx


----------



## carlywarly

theclarks8687 said:


> Anyone who hasn't o'ed yet, I used to be a very regular 30 day cycle girl usually ping cd16_17 but this time I o'ed shockingly at cd 10 this time. So be prepared to watch for it at anytime.

Thanks for the head's up! :) :flower:


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry it's dragging out for you Olivette, I've only just got my AF 9 weeks after my mc, I have POAS soooo many times in the last few weeks!! I hope you get AF soon hun, if you don't I would go see the doctor to do some blood tests.

Maybe we could do a list of where everyone is at? I am currently cd2 on my 2nd cycle after mc.


----------



## bamagurl

I would like to join if you ladies don't mind.

I had a d&c on April 19th after finding out our angel had no heartbeat! It was the hardest thing to hear, but we have come to accept it and know God has a bigger plan. I haven't had a cycle since the d&c so no clue on anything at this point except that I am ready for another baby and that this is the biggest test of patience and trust lol. 

I hope we all get our rainbow babies soon!!!


----------



## theclarks8687

baileybubs said:


> Sorry it's dragging out for you Olivette, I've only just got my AF 9 weeks after my mc, I have POAS soooo many times in the last few weeks!! I hope you get AF soon hun, if you don't I would go see the doctor to do some blood tests.
> 
> Maybe we could do a list of where everyone is at? I am currently cd2 on my 2nd cycle after mc.

I am currently 4dpo on my first full cycle after my mmc. I am hoping for a bfp but not sure cause we just barely got it in as I o'ed. Last time I got a bfp 10dpo. So I'm gonna wait at least 6 more days till testing.




bamagurl said:


> I would like to join if you ladies don't mind.
> 
> I had a d&c on April 19th after finding out our angel had no heartbeat! It was the hardest thing to hear, but we have come to accept it and know God has a bigger plan. I haven't had a cycle since the d&c so no clue on anything at this point except that I am ready for another baby and that this is the biggest test of patience and trust lol.
> 
> I hope we all get our rainbow babies soon!!!

Welcome bamagurl. I'm from the huntsville area!


----------



## bamagurl

theclarks8687 said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Sorry it's dragging out for you Olivette, I've only just got my AF 9 weeks after my mc, I have POAS soooo many times in the last few weeks!! I hope you get AF soon hun, if you don't I would go see the doctor to do some blood tests.
> 
> Maybe we could do a list of where everyone is at? I am currently cd2 on my 2nd cycle after mc.
> 
> I am currently 4dpo on my first full cycle after my mmc. I am hoping for a bfp but not sure cause we just barely got it in as I o'ed. Last time I got a bfp 10dpo. So I'm gonna wait at least 6 more days till testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bamagurl said:
> 
> 
> I would like to join if you ladies don't mind.
> 
> I had a d&c on April 19th after finding out our angel had no heartbeat! It was the hardest thing to hear, but we have come to accept it and know God has a bigger plan. I haven't had a cycle since the d&c so no clue on anything at this point except that I am ready for another baby and that this is the biggest test of patience and trust lol.
> 
> I hope we all get our rainbow babies soon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome bamagurl. I'm from the huntsville area!Click to expand...

Thanks! I have been there before :) lol


----------



## carlywarly

Heeey Bamagurl :) Welcome xx

FX for us all!! xxx


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks! :) I hope we all get our bfp soon!

:dust: to us all!


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies, can i join?
I hope everyone gets a BFP!!

I lost my baby girl at 23 weeks on February 28th this year. I was heartbroken and still am =[ I have an incompetent cervix so my next pregnancy will be high risk. After talking to my doctor and new high risk doctor we got the OK to try again after first AF. Well, AF came in April, I got negative opks, and got AF again on cd17! I was so mad! So we were out for that month. Got af again on May 5th, kept getting negative opks, figured the same thing was happening when i finally got a positive on cd19. Fertility friend has confirmed ovulation for cd20 so i am 4dpo. we have been bding like mad and i am really hoping i get a bfp. We really want to be pregnant before my due date which is june 24th.


----------



## theclarks8687

lch28 said:


> Hi ladies, can i join?
> I hope everyone gets a BFP!!
> 
> I lost my baby girl at 23 weeks on February 28th this year. I was heartbroken and still am =[ I have an incompetent cervix so my next pregnancy will be high risk. After talking to my doctor and new high risk doctor we got the OK to try again after first AF. Well, AF came in April, I got negative opks, and got AF again on cd17! I was so mad! So we were out for that month. Got af again on May 5th, kept getting negative opks, figured the same thing was happening when i finally got a positive on cd19. Fertility friend has confirmed ovulation for cd20 so i am 4dpo. we have been bding like mad and i am really hoping i get a bfp. We really want to be pregnant before my due date which is june 24th.

I am so sorry for the high risk. However we are the same dpo so I hope we both get our bfp soon!


----------



## lch28

thank you hun i am sorry for your loss when are you testing?


----------



## carlywarly

lch28 said:


> Hi ladies, can i join?
> I hope everyone gets a BFP!!
> 
> I lost my baby girl at 23 weeks on February 28th this year. I was heartbroken and still am =[ I have an incompetent cervix so my next pregnancy will be high risk. After talking to my doctor and new high risk doctor we got the OK to try again after first AF. Well, AF came in April, I got negative opks, and got AF again on cd17! I was so mad! So we were out for that month. Got af again on May 5th, kept getting negative opks, figured the same thing was happening when i finally got a positive on cd19. Fertility friend has confirmed ovulation for cd20 so i am 4dpo. we have been bding like mad and i am really hoping i get a bfp. We really want to be pregnant before my due date which is june 24th.

Oh hun I am so so sorry for your loss....:hugs:

Good luck this cycle and I hope you get your BFP!! xx:flower:


----------



## lch28

thank you, i hope you get a bfp soon too..
it is so stressful ttc. i never knew how complicated it is! our first pregnancy was a very wonderful surprise. all i knew was you had to have sex when you ovulated lol


----------



## theclarks8687

I'm trying to wait till at least 10dpo because that's when I got my last one.


----------



## carlywarly

Lol...yep deffo stressful!!! Thanks hun xx


----------



## lch28

i want to wait till 14dpo but i know i wont. lol


----------



## carlywarly

Lol the cycle I conceived I tested from 5dpo...lol (hangs head in shame) :wacko: BFP 9dpo :)


----------



## lch28

haha noo don't be ashamed. i am tempted to test like today! but i know it can't be positive. i want to test cd9 but i think i should wait a little longer..


----------



## theclarks8687

Lol after 5 yrs I was so excited at the possibility of pregnancy that first month I was testing from 3dpo, the second one I was patient enough to start testing at 6dpo. So I should be able to wait at least till 8dpo lol


----------



## lch28

lol i think one of the first response can test 6 days before AF arrives so i think that would be 8dpo. i really want to wait but i think once 9dpo comes around i won't be able to resist. tonight fiancee was like go buy a pregnancy test. NOOO!!! don't even mention the word lol!


----------



## Trishg21

I'm hoping for late June conception and early July BFP. We lost our first pregnancy after trying for 16 months on 4/23/12. I just got my first AF since the miscarriage and hoping to fall pregnant right away. 

I have PCOS and I had my right ovary removed in January. I wasn't ovulating before the surgery on my own but I have every month since so we are hoping for another natural BFP rather then going back to the RE.


----------



## theclarks8687

Trishg21 said:


> I'm hoping for late June conception and early July BFP. We lost our first pregnancy after trying for 16 months on 4/23/12. I just got my first AF since the miscarriage and hoping to fall pregnant right away.
> 
> I have PCOS and I had my right ovary removed in January. I wasn't ovulating before the surgery on my own but I have every month since so we are hoping for another natural BFP rather then going back to the RE.

The good thing on your side is the one left usually picks up most of the slack and women have the same chances at natural conception as the ones with both


----------



## Trishg21

theclarks8687 said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for late June conception and early July BFP. We lost our first pregnancy after trying for 16 months on 4/23/12. I just got my first AF since the miscarriage and hoping to fall pregnant right away.
> 
> I have PCOS and I had my right ovary removed in January. I wasn't ovulating before the surgery on my own but I have every month since so we are hoping for another natural BFP rather then going back to the RE.
> 
> The good thing on your side is the one left usually picks up most of the slack and women have the same chances at natural conception as the ones with bothClick to expand...

Yeah the surgery was actually a blessing in disguise. I was off BC for 1 year prior to the surgery and the only times I ovulated were when I was on Clomid. Yet now it has been 5 months and I've ovulated every month plus got pregnant in March. So it was a hard thing to go through, but if it gets us a natural take home baby it was worth it. I was nervous the miscarriage might throw things out of wack again but I got AF after only 4 weeks so looks like things are still on track. :thumbup:


----------



## theclarks8687

I'm glad to hear that. I would do anything for a naturally concieved child, so I pray you receive that blessing.


----------



## sara3337

I MC 22/April and now I am on CD 7, My period lasted 4 days and was heavy with cloths. Ws on antibiotics for 28 days following a bacterial infection that possibly caused my MC. I am worried the bacteria might become active again once I get pregnant. Baby dust for allllllllll


----------



## carlywarly

lch28 said:


> lol i think one of the first response can test 6 days before AF arrives so i think that would be 8dpo. i really want to wait but i think once 9dpo comes around i won't be able to resist. tonight fiancee was like go buy a pregnancy test. NOOO!!! don't even mention the word lol!

Hahahaha awwwhhh bless you's hehehe :haha: Good for you if you can resist!! :D

Trish...sorry for your loss also :nope: After 16 months...wow...this time it could be straight away as your body is already geared up for pregnancy...FX for you too!! xx

Sara...babydust right back xx Sorry about the infection and possible link...these are tough and testing times (and we will forever be wondering 'WHY?') Hopefully your infection is gone and wont return...or if that's not possible, then I hope it had no link to your MC in the first place xx So sorry xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is feeling ok today! Who's testing when then and what day are we all on? I am waiting ovulate now.....can't wait to get on with dtd ;-) and I'm going to make sure I don't put t


----------



## baileybubs

Oops posted too soon lol, I'm going to try not to put too much pressure on dtd!


----------



## lch28

hey ladies. i am 5dpo. i am going to try and wait to test till at least 12dpo


----------



## HisGrace

Im in too. I had a blighted ovum after 11 months trying to conceive our first. I miscarried naturally last month but never went in for follow up bloodwork. I was expecting af but when she didnt show i tested and got a bfp. I didnt know if it was a new pregnancy or left over hcg from my previous pregnancy. I went to the dr and my levels were really low so i am due to give blood again today to see whats going on. I tested over the weekend and my tests are getting lighter so im pretty sure it wasnt a new pregnancy. I got a positive hpt this morning but i also started bleeding today too. Hopefully this is af and we can start trying again and get a real bfp next month.


----------



## lch28

hello i hope that you figure out what is going on and if it is not a new pregnancy get a bfp next month!


----------



## Trishg21

HisGrace said:


> Im in too. I had a blighted ovum after 11 months trying to conceive our first. I miscarried naturally last month but never went in for follow up bloodwork. I was expecting af but when she didnt show i tested and got a bfp. I didnt know if it was a new pregnancy or left over hcg from my previous pregnancy. I went to the dr and my levels were really low so i am due to give blood again today to see whats going on. I tested over the weekend and my tests are getting lighter so im pretty sure it wasnt a new pregnancy. I got a positive hpt this morning but i also started bleeding today too. Hopefully this is af and we can start trying again and get a real bfp next month.

Sorry that things are a bit dragged out for you :( Your levels might have been higher when you miscarried and that is why it is taking so long to drop. I actually stopped bleeding with my MC before my levels were all the way down.

I hope everything clears out for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## carlywarly

Awww.Grace...good.luck.today.hun...hope.you.get.to.figure.out.what's.going.on.x


----------



## HisGrace

AF showed up for real this morning! Ive never been so happy to see her. LOL. I didn't test today but I will assume it will be negative by now since af is here but i dont know. I am so confused by the whole thing. I am just happy af showed up and hopefully my body is back to normal.


----------



## carlywarly

Awww...yay.Grace!:)...I.would.do.a.test.though...just.so.you.know.where.you.are.with.it.all...but.
maybe.the.fact.AF.arrived.is.enough.confirmation.that.it.MUST.be.negative.(if.your.body.is.returning.to.normal):hugs:


----------



## theclarks8687

I agree with carly so that you know for sure its coming up right.


----------



## HisGrace

I will test tomorrow morning. This doesn't seem like my regular af so i am guessing i had stuff left over which would explain the positive tests. Hopefully its all gone after this. I get my test results tomorrow. So how is everyone else? What cd days are y'all on? Anyone in the tww? :dust: to us all :dust:


----------



## lch28

i am glad you got af hun. i hope that you ovulate and get cycle back soon. i am on cd6 i had quite a temp rise today hoping that is a good thing.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies can I join? Waiting on af to come anytime soon on 12dpo had a neg frer yesterday and now getting af cramps so thinking af will be here tomoro, so I'm hoping to get a BFP end of jun beginning of July...x


----------



## bamagurl

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies can I join? Waiting on af to come anytime soon on 12dpo had a neg frer yesterday and now getting af cramps so thinking af will be here tomoro, so I'm hoping to get a BFP end of jun beginning of July...x

Welcome! So sorry for your loss! Hope you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## bamagurl

lch28 said:


> i am glad you got af hun. i hope that you ovulate and get cycle back soon. i am on cd6 i had quite a temp rise today hoping that is a good thing.

Thanks! I am hoping so! Would love to get a :bfp: soon! 

I am not too sure on anything when it comes to watching your temp, but I hope it is good for you :thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

Cd4 today......I'm gonna start testing with opk's on Friday, is that crazy?? Lol!!


----------



## CherylC3

I'd wait till cd8 maybe. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

That's what I initially thought but someone said cd6 just in case. Oh well I'll have to see if I have will power enough to wait til cd8 (doubt it, I am now an addict too lol) but I did just order loads of opk's so it doesn't really matter if I do test too early.


----------



## carlywarly

I am not on any dpo yet :( Poopy...already setting up donation...even though I am still bleeding...hurry up and stoppp bleeding :( lol


----------



## mummyjayno2

I'm not on any dpo either. Just finishing first AF after mmc in April. Hoping for a bfp for june! cbfm says low fertility at the mo so waiting......:wacko:


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies i hope you will be in the two week wait soon. Cheryl i hope next month brings you luck! i am on 6dpo. trying with all my might to wait till 12dpo to test!


----------



## Trishg21

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies can I join? Waiting on af to come anytime soon on 12dpo had a neg frer yesterday and now getting af cramps so thinking af will be here tomoro, so I'm hoping to get a BFP end of jun beginning of July...x

Welcome! I hope you get your BFP!

I'm on CD 4 and was too lazy to even take my temp this morning :haha: Not a big deal today but I need to make sure I'm keeping track around O time! Just having a hard time feeling motivated about being positive. I just can't believe I'm back to cycling already.


----------



## lch28

=[ it stinks doesn't it.
sorry hun. i keep getting so mad.. that im temping and opking when meanwhile i am supposed to be 36 weeks pregnant :growlmad:


----------



## theclarks8687

lch28 said:


> =[ it stinks doesn't it.
> sorry hun. i keep getting so mad.. that im temping and opking when meanwhile i am supposed to be 36 weeks pregnant :growlmad:

I understand that. I can't help but get resentful when I think about where I should be right now instead of waiting to find out of I get to even start over this month with a pregnancy or get to play the wait game all over again for a month.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno they say timing is everything but I ovulated the Friday and bd the sun, mon,wed, thurs Friday so if thts not timing what is?? :( I'm so fed up obsessing about my cycle..x


----------



## carlywarly

There is only a 20-30% chance every cycle, even with the right timing and everything...that you will actually get pregnant...so we can't be too hard on ourselves if we don't catch on xx


----------



## lch28

yes cheryl i wish the chances were higher. do you chart to confirm you o'd on friday? or using opks? because if you got a +opk on friday.. well you ovulate 12-36 hours after the + opk. maybe that is whats going on?


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks for that statistic carly, it's so easy to forget that even if we do everything right it isn't a guarantee that we will get pg so don't give up hope ladies xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Got a pos wed, thurs and Friday, went neg on sat.x


----------



## lch28

gosh its so frustrating isn't it


----------



## carlywarly

Deffo shouldn't give up hope... There is always hope :hugs:


----------



## theclarks8687

Well I'm being ******** and tested at 7dpo and got a bfn. Yes I know its too early. I'm just impatient.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw my fingers are crossed for u Hun... I'm still waiting on af to come :( hurry up and come so I can start my new cycle. X


----------



## Trishg21

Has anyone else experienced a longer flow after a MC? This is my first AF since my MC in April. Before that I usually bled for 2-3 days tops. This is now my 6th day of bleeding and I'm getting a little annoyed / concerned. I just want it to end :(


----------



## lch28

HAHAHA omg i tested at 7dpo today too. bfn. =[ =[= [=[


----------



## lch28

Trishg21 said:


> Has anyone else experienced a longer flow after a MC? This is my first AF since my MC in April. Before that I usually bled for 2-3 days tops. This is now my 6th day of bleeding and I'm getting a little annoyed / concerned. I just want it to end :(

I used to bleed for 3 days .. now i bleed for 6-7. it is awful


----------



## Trishg21

lch28 said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a longer flow after a MC? This is my first AF since my MC in April. Before that I usually bled for 2-3 days tops. This is now my 6th day of bleeding and I'm getting a little annoyed / concerned. I just want it to end :(
> 
> I used to bleed for 3 days .. now i bleed for 6-7. it is awfulClick to expand...

NOOOO :( Blah this sucks.


----------



## lch28

i know i was flipping out too thought i was gonna bleed for weeks. it was weird. my period never got lighter or anything. it came heavy and left heavy.. 

so i am feeling very sad about my bfn ..


----------



## theclarks8687

lch28 said:


> HAHAHA omg i tested at 7dpo today too. bfn. =[ =[= [=[

Lol at least I wasn't the only naughty one


----------



## baileybubs

I'm a couple of weeks behind you guys and I'm waiting to O but I also caved and did an opk. I'm only cd6 so it was of course negative! Come on eggy, I want to catch you!! 

I'm sure those BFN's are just from testing too early girls, keep the faith!!


----------



## lch28

lolololol i know were so bad.. now i feel like i am out for the month. which is dumb its too early


----------



## Trishg21

Definitely don't feel out at 7dpo. That is sooo early. Your still in this! :thumbup:


----------



## theclarks8687

Well I spent my allowance(yes I'm on an allowance Haha) on test so I have enough to test till like 14dpo, so um testing every morning. I of course got bfn this morning at. 8dpo. But at least the day went by quickly so I get to test again in 6 hrs when I wake up. We have have to make a mini road trip tomorrow so will be up nice and early. I may just ttrrryyy to hold out but my will power is zilch so more then likely not lol I hope everyone else had a great day and to the one who is testing opk I shockingly got a positive on like cycle day 8 so I wouldnt be against testing. I'm not having any symptoms and honestly I am ok with that because when I got my first bfp I didn't have any real symptoms. But still trying to be realistic.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hope you don't mind me popping in..
I had a mc a year ago.. and been trying around 11 cycles this time
(think im out was due on tomorrow but today iv got scanty stuff up high
not flow as of yet) ...
Im becy anyway im 20 and OH is also 20 .. we both have a child each from
previous relationships .. 

wishing you all lots of luck!!


----------



## theclarks8687

I don't know why I am so damn disappointed this morning. I didn't even get my first bfp till the evening w 10dpo....

Welcome becy.


----------



## lilesMom

hey only a week since my d and c but def wanna try again, do feel a bit guilty and would obv have preferred to hve my baby and not need to try again but i really want to hve a child and as soon as i can. i have loads of nieces and nephews who i love to pieces and hve always loved kids. been told i need to wait 2 cycles and i will even though the wait is killing me already. a lovely nurse in d hosp said to me that if i try sooner and god forbid something happened i would totally blame myself after being told to wait and she is right. she wasnt being nasty but only nice , she had been through this herself she said too. also im in kind of in bits crying loads and i swing from being too afraid to ever try again to wanting to try straight away so think i need to get my head less melted before i ttc. best of luck to u and soooo hope it works out for u and all of us xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carlywarly

Hi Becy and Lilesmom...good luck to both of you!! :)

Good luck also to you 2ww ladiesss.... :) xx


----------



## HisGrace

AF is tapering off for me. Im so happy. Hopefully she will be completely gone before we go on vacation. I have been forgetting to test to see if i am back at zero and my dr never called with my results. Unfortunately I am to blame there because I forgot to call. I hope I ovulate and we can catch that eggy this month!


----------



## lch28

don't give up hope early testers..
i tested 7dpo and 8dpo bfn
got my beautiful bfp last night and today and 9 and 10dpo


----------



## bamagurl

lch28 said:


> don't give up hope early testers..
> i tested 7dpo and 8dpo bfn
> got my beautiful bfp last night and today and 9 and 10dpo

OMG I am SOOOO happy for you! CONGRATS!!! You so deserve it! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

thank you hun!!! =D i hope all you ladies will be joining me. i am thrilled but also scared. my pregnancy is extremely high risk


----------



## bamagurl

lch28 said:


> thank you hun!!! =D i hope all you ladies will be joining me. i am thrilled but also scared. my pregnancy is extremely high risk

I can understand being scared! I will certainly keep you in my thoughts and prayers!I am so so excited for you! It almost feels like I just got my bfp haha! Keep us updated!


----------



## kailirwin

Hi- Can I join too? My name is Kailey. I live in AZ and my husband and I have been trying for about a year and a half to have a baby. I had two miscarriages. One in oct. 2011 and then in Feb 2012. Dr ran tests on me- said everything is normal. Told me to take baby aspirin and keep trying. We are on our 4th cycle since the last miscarriage and hope so badly our time will come soon. My birthday is the 6th and hope to start this new year off with a bang!


----------



## HisGrace

lch28 said:


> don't give up hope early testers..
> i tested 7dpo and 8dpo bfn
> got my beautiful bfp last night and today and 9 and 10dpo

Congratulations!!! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## theclarks8687

lch28 said:


> thank you hun!!! =D i hope all you ladies will be joining me. i am thrilled but also scared. my pregnancy is extremely high risk

AAww hun I am so excited for you, congrats! Just be very careful and follow orders to the T!


----------



## lch28

i know thanks so much guys =D i hope you all join me soon


----------



## baileybubs

Ich28 that's amazing news!!! Love seeing all these BFPs!! Keep them coming girls!!


----------



## lch28

thanks hun!! i am nervous but very excited.. can't wait for my first scan


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh I bet you are!! I can imagine how confusing it must be to be thrilled and yet so worried at the same time but try to enjoy it hun!! It's an amazing thing being pg!! Can't wait to see your scan pic!! Xxx


----------



## lch28

i know - i just have a feeling everything is going to be okay this time. scan is in 4 weeks!


----------



## Trishg21

lch28 said:


> thank you hun!!! =D i hope all you ladies will be joining me. i am thrilled but also scared. my pregnancy is extremely high risk

Congrats!!! I told you 7 dpo was too early! :winkwink:


----------



## Trishg21

kailirwin said:


> Hi- Can I join too? My name is Kailey. I live in AZ and my husband and I have been trying for about a year and a half to have a baby. I had two miscarriages. One in oct. 2011 and then in Feb 2012. Dr ran tests on me- said everything is normal. Told me to take baby aspirin and keep trying. We are on our 4th cycle since the last miscarriage and hope so badly our time will come soon. My birthday is the 6th and hope to start this new year off with a bang!

Welcome! I'm sorry about your losses. We have also been trying for a year and a half but we have only had one loss. My birthday is on the 8th which is CD 14 for me so I'm hoping for a great birthday present! Good luck to you and keep us updated. :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

thank you hun


----------



## lch28

sweetz.. i am so excited to log back in tonight. lol. are you def testing?


----------



## carlywarly

Ich that is soooo wonderful!!! A huge CONGRATULATIONS to you....stay well and H&H 9 months to you!! I hope your end result is sooo different to last time...and you get to hold your beautiful bundle in 36 weeks...healthy and happy!!! :D YAY!! xxx :hugs:

I have updated that you got your BFP on the first page hun!!! :)


----------



## SierraJourney

Congrats Ich! That's wonderful!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yes Ich def testing tonight. DH is getting the test on the way home.


----------



## lch28

yay sweetz!
thank you so much ladies.. all this support is wonderful =D i hope that everything goes well this time around


----------



## carlywarly

Good luck Sweetz!! :)


----------



## Sweetz33

TY Carly! Hubby should be leaving work soon. He did ask which one bc he is online researching. He said clear blue digi and frer got the best reviews. Which one should he get?


----------



## lch28

heeey just replied on the other but frer is much more sensitive then clearblue digi


----------



## carlywarly

I agree about FRER...CB gave me a 'not pregnant' at 10dpo...even though I had a fairly strong line on internet cheapie (FRER gave me a pos 9dpo) xx


----------



## Sweetz33

Frer it is! :)


----------



## carlywarly

Yay...EXCITING!!! lol :)


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm so scared...afraid if i see another bfn I will go into a depression again :(


----------



## carlywarly

Nooo you can't do that...if it's not this cycle then it could be next...when the time is right you will get your BFP...hopefully it's today!! :D FX hun :hugs:


----------



## lch28

aww =[ =[ fx sweetz.. bfns are rough. this month you did things different though right with the whole smep ?


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah the week I ovulated we were like rabbits lol


----------



## lch28

lol me too me too. sometimes even twice a day. fiancee looooved that one. except now he says i used him. hahhahahahaha


----------



## baileybubs

Hey I agree too, digis aren't very sensitive. Frers are better.....or if you are in the uk Asda's own are actually the most sensitive ones I've had so far, just don't know how well they work coz I'm yet to get my BFP!!!

FX'd for you sweetz xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol men....


----------



## carlywarly

How is everyone doing?? I am STILL flamin' bleeding....16 days today...and I am sooo frustrated by it now. It's just such a constant reminder :(

Hope all of you ladies are doing OK? :) :dust:


----------



## theclarks8687

Well I just wish I could AF at this point. I am still getting bfns so I'm just ready to start over again.


----------



## sara3337

<a href="https://daisypath.com/"><img src="https://davf.daisypath.com/FCWUp10.png" width="400" height="80" border="0" alt="Daisypath Anniversary tickers" /></a>


----------



## MrsWright22

Hoping for a June BFP. AF is due June 13th *fingers crossed*
we lost our twins in march after being told they had stopped growing at a scan. I also had time to get my head around it. This is now our first month of trying since the loss. 

Babydust to all. :dust:


----------



## SierraJourney

I believe this is my :bfp: !! :) What do you guys think? I took one on Sunday, and it was a lot fainter than this. . . so I'm thinking this is IT!!?! My first pregnancy (that I lost at 6.4 weeks) started out light like that, and gradually got darker.
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-07_06-37-56_870.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## carlywarly

Deffo looks pos hun!!! FX it gets darker!! I will hold out posting a BFP on the first page until you are sure...but I'd say a deffo for sure!! :) xx


----------



## carlywarly

MrsWright22 said:


> Hoping for a June BFP. AF is due June 13th *fingers crossed*
> we lost our twins in march after being told they had stopped growing at a scan. I also had time to get my head around it. This is now our first month of trying since the loss.
> 
> Babydust to all. :dust:

Good luck hun, and so sorry for your loss!! xx


----------



## lch28

looks like a bfp to me


----------



## sara3337

SierraJourney said:


> I believe this is my :bfp: !! :) What do you guys think? I took one on Sunday, and it was a lot fainter than this. . . so I'm thinking this is IT!!?! My first pregnancy (that I lost at 6.4 weeks) started out light like that, and gradually got darker.

Congratssssss


----------



## SierraJourney

Thanks ladies! I got another faint line this morning. . .waiting to hear back from the doctor on blood work I had done yesterday to know for sure!! :) I appreciate the support!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yeyyyyyy I got my BFP yesterday and it was my 26th birthday :)... 6 weeks post MC x


----------



## bamagurl

Babee_Bugs said:


> Yeyyyyyy I got my BFP yesterday and it was my 26th birthday :)... 6 weeks post MC x

CONGRATS!!! :happydance: So happy for you! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you Hunnie x


----------



## SierraJourney

I'm on my mobile so can't upload the picture until Monday, but tested with frer and it's definitely :bfp: !!! Sooooooo excited!!!!


----------



## SierraJourney

Babee_Bugs said:


> Yeyyyyyy I got my BFP yesterday and it was my 26th birthday :)... 6 weeks post MC x


Congrats! I'm 26 too and it's 4 weeks after my Mc and confirmed the bfp today! So excited for you and me! :happydance:


----------



## bamagurl

SierraJourney said:


> I'm on my mobile so can't upload the picture until Monday, but tested with frer and it's definitely :bfp: !!! Sooooooo excited!!!!

Congrats! That is so wonderful! :happydance:


----------



## Trishg21

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## carlywarly

Awh brilliant you guys!!! Huge congratulations and I hope your pregnancies are perfect, with healthy and happy bubba's..I am sure they will be!! Will put your BFP's on the first page!! :) xxx


----------



## theclarks8687

Congrats ladies and I truly hope it is h & h 9 months for you both!


----------



## carlywarly

I finally stopped bleeding yesterday evening...WOOHOO!!! 19 days in all - so relieved it's done with...now off to normality (or crazy TTC times - which ever you prefer!) lol...Hope you are all doing well!! xx


----------



## Storked

Hi I finally got my AF after my loss. Am hoping for a JULY BFP :)


----------



## SierraJourney

carlywarly said:


> I finally stopped bleeding yesterday evening...WOOHOO!!! 19 days in all - so relieved it's done with...now off to normality (or crazy TTC times - which ever you prefer!) lol...Hope you are all doing well!! xx

Hooray! So glad to hear the bleeding has stopped! Good luck - can't wait to hear about your bfp soon! :)


----------



## mrslebrew

Hello all! I had a BO May 11,2012. We are also using a donor. Not sure when I'm ovulating, we are using OPKs so hopefully it will be positive soon. We are using a KD so we did try this past weekend. We did one AI on Saturday. So we'll see what happens. I'm currently still doing OPKs and waiting for a positive. I'm hoping for a BFP before AF! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## carlywarly

SierraJourney said:


> carlywarly said:
> 
> 
> I finally stopped bleeding yesterday evening...WOOHOO!!! 19 days in all - so relieved it's done with...now off to normality (or crazy TTC times - which ever you prefer!) lol...Hope you are all doing well!! xx
> 
> Hooray! So glad to hear the bleeding has stopped! Good luck - can't wait to hear about your bfp soon! :)Click to expand...

Lol aww thank you hun!!! I am so happy for you and your BFP!!! xx


----------



## carlywarly

Good luck mrslebrew! :)


----------



## theclarks8687

Well I finally got a normal AF today. That is a bit exciting for me because its a sign my body is getting back to normal which hopefully brings along a bfp in July!


----------



## HisGrace

Babee_Bugs said:


> Yeyyyyyy I got my BFP yesterday and it was my 26th birthday :)... 6 weeks post MC x




SierraJourney said:


> I believe this is my :bfp: !! :) What do you guys think? I took one on Sunday, and it was a lot fainter than this. . . so I'm thinking this is IT!!?! My first pregnancy (that I lost at 6.4 weeks) started out light like that, and gradually got darker.

Congratulations!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you both! :happydance:


----------



## Trishg21

Hey guys! Pretty sure I O'd on Saturday! First month trying since my MC. It takes a few days for me to be sure because OPK's don't work for me (PCOS) and my temp is a slow rising one. However I got sore nips on Sunday which I only ever get after I O. They are even more sensitive today so I'm hoping my temp will be high tomorrow! Let the 2WW begin!


----------



## carlywarly

Oooh 2ww for you Trish...hope you get your :bfp: at the end of it!! xx


----------



## Trishg21

Good morning ladies, hope all are doing well. Thread has been kinda quiet lately.

Wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP today at 13 DPO! Very excited but also a little scared considering how the last pregnancy only made it to 6 weeks. But trying to stay positive. :thumbup:


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats! :wohoo: Fingers Crossed for a H&H 9 months :D


----------



## HisGrace

Trishg21 said:


> Good morning ladies, hope all are doing well. Thread has been kinda quiet lately.
> 
> Wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP today at 13 DPO! Very excited but also a little scared considering how the last pregnancy only made it to 6 weeks. But trying to stay positive. :thumbup:

Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months to you. :happydance:


----------



## carlywarly

Awww that's wonderful news Trish!! FX for you and H&H 9 months!! xx I'll update with your result when you feel comfortable enough? Let me know! :) xx


----------



## SierraJourney

Trishg21 said:


> Good morning ladies, hope all are doing well. Thread has been kinda quiet lately.
> 
> Wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP today at 13 DPO! Very excited but also a little scared considering how the last pregnancy only made it to 6 weeks. But trying to stay positive. :thumbup:

Congratulations!!!!!!! I know what it's like to worry that it'll end like the last one, but there is a very good chance everything will be great! I lost my last pregnancy at 6 weeks 2 days, and today I am 6 weeks 2 days pregnant again and the doctor says everything looks great! Try not to stress and enjoy your miracle! :happydance:


----------



## sara3337

Trishg21 said:


> Good morning ladies, hope all are doing well. Thread has been kinda quiet lately.
> 
> Wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP today at 13 DPO! Very excited but also a little scared considering how the last pregnancy only made it to 6 weeks. But trying to stay positive. :thumbup:

Congrats Trish, we r in the same boat. I mc when i was 6 weeks


----------



## sara3337

SierraJourney said:


> Trishg21 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies, hope all are doing well. Thread has been kinda quiet lately.
> 
> Wanted to let you all know that I got my BFP today at 13 DPO! Very excited but also a little scared considering how the last pregnancy only made it to 6 weeks. But trying to stay positive. :thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!! I know what it's like to worry that it'll end like the last one, but there is a very good chance everything will be great! I lost my last pregnancy at 6 weeks 2 days, and today I am 6 weeks 2 days pregnant again and the doctor says everything looks great! Try not to stress and enjoy your miracle! :happydance:Click to expand...

I am glad everything is going fine with u. I feel more relax now after reading ur story


----------



## Trishg21

carlywarly said:


> Awww that's wonderful news Trish!! FX for you and H&H 9 months!! xx I'll update with your result when you feel comfortable enough? Let me know! :) xx

Thank you! You can update the page. I actually feel a lot better today. I got another positive so it's starting to sink in a bit. Very excited!


----------



## theclarks8687

Congrats to all the new bfps ladies. I've been taking some time to myself these days and haven't been on much. Hoping to O this week around Thursday. Where is everyone else in their cycle?


----------



## carlywarly

Woohoo Trish!! :) I will update now hun, congratulations again!! xx


----------



## baileybubs

Congrats trish!! Praying your bean sticks!!

Quick question, you say you got BFP at 13dpo, did you test at 12dpo? Coz AF is 2 days late for me but got bfn yesterday at 12dpo, got a frer to use later this week if AF still doesn't show, just wondering if it's possible my bfn yesterday was a false negative.


----------



## Trishg21

baileybubs said:


> Congrats trish!! Praying your bean sticks!!
> 
> Quick question, you say you got BFP at 13dpo, did you test at 12dpo? Coz AF is 2 days late for me but got bfn yesterday at 12dpo, got a frer to use later this week if AF still doesn't show, just wondering if it's possible my bfn yesterday was a false negative.

I did not test on 12 DPO. I usually spot a day or two before my period is due so I usually wait to test. I only test if the spotting doesn't show, which it hadn't on 13 DPO.

Good luck, hope your line shows up!:thumbup:


----------



## theclarks8687

Plz keep your fingers crossed ladies, I o'd today and hoping for my second bfp in 5 yrs if trying to conceive.


----------



## carlywarly

theclarks8687 said:


> Plz keep your fingers crossed ladies, I o'd today and hoping for my second bfp in 5 yrs if trying to conceive.

FX for you hun!! :) :dust::flower:


----------



## baileybubs

FX'd hun! Catch that eggy!!

AFM I'm out, AF showed today 3 days late! Think my cycles must be longer coz of mc. But I've got all my opk's and Frers ready for this month! Come on July!! I will get pg soon lol xx


----------



## theclarks8687

I know my cycle is messed up. I quicker to O and last month it took forever to get my period after I had. I just want my dependable cycle back.


----------



## carlywarly

baileybubs said:


> FX'd hun! Catch that eggy!!
> 
> AFM I'm out, AF showed today 3 days late! Think my cycles must be longer coz of mc. But I've got all my opk's and Frers ready for this month! Come on July!! I will get pg soon lol xx

Awww that's a shame hun...but FX for next cycle!! xx

I just caught my surge on the way down this cycle...must have been a quick one!! lol...ah well I decided not to try this cycle anyways - so onto the next one xx


----------



## theclarks8687

I'm scared to death lol


----------



## carlywarly

Oh wohoo!! You got your BFP?! You surely aren't 3 weeks pregnant though right? Or did you JUST find out? Awww huge congrats!! x


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh congrats!! When did you get your BFP?! Did you take a pic of the test? I love seeing those lines lol!


----------



## theclarks8687

My last period started June 11 and I was 9dpo. And yes I found out last night using a digital clear blue.


----------



## baileybubs

That's great hun!! Congratulations! Praying for a H&h 9 months and a lovely little rainbow baby. And it's completely natural to be scared after what you have been through, but so many people have mc's and then go on to have perfectly normal pregnancies. PMA Hun, this baby will stick xxxx


----------



## Trishg21

Congratulations!


----------



## carlywarly

Awh that's wonderful! :) Let me know when I can put it on pg 1 :D x


----------



## Sirbaby

theclarks8687 said:


> If you don't mind me asking carly are you using the same donor again? We are but of we miscarry again, I might look for another.

Good luck and :hugs: :hugs: this baby is sticky!!


----------



## theclarks8687

Unfortunately we lost this one today.


----------



## Trishg21

theclarks8687 said:


> Unfortunately we lost this one today.

I'm so sorry for your loss hun! :cry:


----------



## carlywarly

Awh hun, I am so sorry :( I have no words....I hope you are OK. Big hugs, and best wishes to you guys! xx


----------



## theclarks8687

I am actually ok, this one was so early and after the last one I was prepared for something to go wrong


----------



## baileybubs

I'm so sorry hun, hope you are ok. Big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## mrslebrew

Ladies, I got my BFP! Hoping htis little one is very sticky!


----------



## sara3337

mrslebrew said:


> Ladies, I got my BFP! Hoping htis little one is very sticky!

Congrats


----------



## carlywarly

mrslebrew said:


> Ladies, I got my BFP! Hoping htis little one is very sticky!

Awww that's sooo lovely!! FX for you hun - H&H 9 xx


----------



## Trishg21

sara3337 said:


> mrslebrew said:
> 
> 
> ladies, i got my bfp! Hoping htis little one is very sticky!
> 
> congratsClick to expand...

congrats!


----------



## theclarks8687

Congratulations hun!


----------



## carlywarly

Awww I love that Trish...108 bpm at 6 weeks...lovely to hear!!! :D xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I probs will be out but im waiting till tomorrow atm when AF's due..
negative tests so far and my chart is looking bad :(!


----------



## theclarks8687

I hate the time this all takes. For you body to recover, to O, to find out it took, to wait for AF and then when it comes to start all over.


----------

